# 921 receiver, DVI to HDMI won't work!!



## bbbacres (Apr 8, 2006)

I finally got a new tv (Vizio 47" 1080p) which I love. Finally I have a TV with digital inputs. Since the 921 has DVI, and the Vizio has HDMI, I purchased a DVI to HDMI cable. I can not get a picture on my Vizio. The component outs from the 921 give me a great picture, but the HDMI input on the Vizio is showing nothing. I have read some past posts, clearly this is supposed to work (even though you don't get audio this way, DVI doesn't carry it).

Some suggest resetting the 921 while the TV is set to HDMI, I tried that. Any other suggestions? Anyone have any idea what might be wrong? Suggestions appreciated very much.

Feel free to write me offline too at [email protected].

Bruce


----------



## styxfix (Aug 7, 2002)

Make sure you remove the component cables from the 921 before using your DVI-HDMI cable. It won't work if they're still plug in to the back of the 921.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

bbbacres said:


> I can not get a picture on my Vizio.


A number of Vizio TVs are pretty notorious for not being supported by HDCP capable devices.

Make sure that you set the screen mode for 1080i (using the component cables). Some TV's won't accept 480i or 480p through the digital connection.


----------

